# Do you buy your own Christmas gift?



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

Do you buy yourself something at Christmas..a gift to yourself?..even if you get one from someone else, or not... .. if so have you bought one this year , and what is it? 🛍


I usually buy myself something every year , not necessarily expensive.. but not always cheap either .

This year I didn't feel I needed anything,  but we were shopping today and I found a pair of addidas white trainers, at half price in TKMaxx, and as I've been meaning to get some white trainers anyway,  how could I resist?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes. I bought myself a UV light for seasonal affective disorder 

A navage unit- a device to clean the sinuses

A weight scale that’s blue tooth compatible and reads my BMI


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2019)

Not really but today I made a quick trip out to the store for the last time before Christmas. As I was checking out I bought two Mounds candy bars. I ate them both driving home. I never buy candy bars so it was a Christmas treat just for me.


----------



## Duster (Dec 23, 2019)

My husband bought himself a shiny new red truck. He's telling people it's from me, but It's so tall that I can't even get in it.
Yeah, evidently I’m quite generous. 
He says we needed a new one anyway~to pull the camper I’m buying him for his birthday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2019)

I bought myself a bottle of cologne that was on sale.  It smells very good, too.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 23, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Not really but today I made a quick trip out to the store for the last time before Christmas. As I was checking out I bought two Mounds candy bars. I ate them both driving home. I never buy candy bars so it was a Christmas treat just for me.


I can honestly say that in my sixty-seven years in this incarnation, I have never eaten two candy bars in one fell swoop. What's that like? 

I also have never bought myself a present, as that applies to going out, specifically, to get myself something for a special occasion. Sure, I've bought lots of things for myself, as anyone has, but never with those things being presents, to myself, for special occasions. That actually strikes me as odd, although other folks do precisely that, and I'm sure there's absolutely nothing wrong with them doing so.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2019)

Um, well I bought myself a new nonstick ceramic sautee pan to replace one that was all scratched up -- does that count?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

Every year I buy myself a few little treats. 

So far I've bought myself an amaryllis bulb and a little bag of SF Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

Here is the cologne I bought:


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 24, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Um, well I bought myself a new nonstick ceramic sautee pan to replace one that was all scratched up -- does that count?


Was it, specifically, a Christmas present to yourself? If not, I would think it doesn't count. 

Next time, buy a great quality, stainless steel saute pan. Used correctly, it will be non-stick, and last a lifetime, in like-new condition.


----------



## toffee (Dec 24, 2019)

went  to get some make up ---come back with pair of jeggings -- 2 nice tops'  think
I took the wrong turn LOL ….


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Was it, specifically, a Christmas present to yourself? If not, I would think it doesn't count.
> 
> Next time, buy a great quality, stainless steel saute pan. Used correctly, it will be non-stick, and last a lifetime, in like-new condition.


 Bah humbug..





.you're full of the Christmas spirit TG aintcha?>>>>  go and buy yourself a little Christmas treat.. that'll cheer ya up..Merry Christmas my friend..


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 24, 2019)

No, not me.  I buy something when I need it.  Christmas is the time when I only buy 1 little gift for my wife.  Don't like shopping.  Stores are noisy places with bad music.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 24, 2019)

My clients give me Christmas bonuses every year.  Most of the bonuses go towards Christmas gifts for the kids and grandkids, but I hold out $50 of it every year to buy myself something, typically something I want rather than something I need, which makes it a treat.  Last year I bought myself a pair of leather boots that were on sale so I got a great deal!  I didn't need them, I have plenty of footwear, but I wanted them! 

This year I'm toying with the idea of getting myself a new purse.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

Ronni said:


> My clients give me Christmas bonuses every year.  Most of the bonuses go towards Christmas gifts for the kids and grandkids, but I hold out $50 of it every year to buy myself something, typically something I want rather than something I need, which makes it a treat.  Last year I bought myself a pair of leather boots that were on sale so I got a great deal!  I didn't need them, I have plenty of footwear, but I wanted them!
> 
> This year I'm toying with the idea of getting myself a new purse.


Go for it!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Ronni said:


> My clients give me Christmas bonuses every year.  Most of the bonuses go towards Christmas gifts for the kids and grandkids, but I hold out $50 of it every year to buy myself something, typically something I want rather than something I need, which makes it a treat.  Last year I bought myself a pair of leather boots that were on sale so I got a great deal!  I didn't need them, I have plenty of footwear, but I wanted them!
> 
> This year I'm toying with the idea of getting myself a new purse.


* That's it exactly,  buy something you want rather than need *


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 24, 2019)

I bought me (Well us, counting the missus.) one of those Hickory Farms gift boxes.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

No, I never have.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2019)

My wife and I seldom exchange any gifts....if we need or want something, we go get it.  I bought my own "Christmas" gift last month....a set of new tires for my truck.


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2019)

i but myself christmas gifts all year round ...


----------



## gennie (Dec 24, 2019)

I treat myself each year with a bottle of Baileys.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> I bought me (Well us, counting the missus.) one of those Hickory Farms gift boxes.


What's that?


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 26, 2019)

Dis is that, Meat n' Cheese combo with some other goodies.
They offer different mixes in other boxes ..


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

Not sure if this counts as buying for myself since one relative gifts cash each year.  I usually put it in savings, but this year decided to buy a labradorite/diamond ring.  Labradorite is not expensive but is my favorite stone.  Love the flashes of different colors.   I don't wear rings much, but usally go with the stacked look when I do wear them.  And I love asymmetrical stones. Already had the thin diamond bands and love them stacked with my new ring.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 26, 2019)

Doubt if a week goes by that I’m not buying something for myself.  Being a guitar player and tennisplayer I’m constantly online buying guitars, racquets, strings, grips, shoes, shorts, shirts.

Boxes are delivered every few days, the wife just shakes her head.


----------



## oldman (Dec 26, 2019)

I bought myself a bucket of 9mm ammo for range shooting next week with my son and his arsenal of weapons.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

oldman said:


> I bought myself a bucket of 9mm ammo for range shooting next week with my son and his arsenal of weapons.



Seriously need to put in some target practice time, but it's a bad time of the year here due to hunting.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Seriously need to put in some target practice time, but it's a bad time of the year here due to hunting.


 I haven't been target shooting at the range for a couple of years , I keep saying I'll get around to going but I never do..but I really must try and get there next year!!


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes, I buy myself a Christmas gift.  The year my hubby passed away I was on a cruise with my daughter
and her husband; down in the 'gift shop' I saw a string of pearls which I loved and I could hear him say
'go ahead a buy them' and I did.  Since then I have continued the tradition of buying something for myself.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't been target shooting at the range for a couple of years , I keep saying I'll get around to going but I never do..but I really must try and get there next year!!



Our range is the back pond levee which borders acres of hunting land.  If I could remember to go out noonish, I wouldn't interfere with hunters.  But for some reason I always think about it later in the afternoon which certainly would disrupt hunting.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 27, 2019)

No I get whatever I need whenever I need it. I’m not always successful but I try to avoid unnecessary purchases.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> * That's it exactly,  buy something you want rather than need *



I don’t know if it counts as a Christmas gift, specifically; because it is something that I might have bought for myself whether it was Christmas or not. 
I bought myself a new coffee cup with a patriotic picture of our flag on it, and each day , it will remind me to say an extra prayer for this country, our flag, and our leadership. 
The painting is by well-known artist Jon Mcnaughton, and he has quite a few beautiful paintings, of different people or subjects.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I don’t know if it counts as a Christmas gift, specifically; because it is something that I might have bought for myself whether it was Christmas or not.
> I bought myself a new coffee cup with a patriotic picture of our flag on it, and each day , it will remind me to say an extra prayer for this country, our flag, and our leadership.
> The painting is by well-known artist Jon Mcnaughton, and he has quite a few beautiful paintings, of different people or subjects.


 I've not heard of the artist HFL.. so I looked at his website.  Some pretty stuff on there ..


----------

